# Pensacola Beach Pier 7/30/12



## leeroy87 (May 20, 2012)

Went again today to see if macks were still running. they were (spanish at least). Didn't see any kings today, but the spanish really took off around 3pm and again at around 6. took home about 7 of em ranging from 14 to 21 inches. all and all not too bad. saw one guy hook up on a tarpon, but lost it on the way down the pier. my bro also hooked one but broke the line immediately (one of my spanish setups). 

Did see a guy get glanced by lightning today and drop his very expensive rod/reel off the side. my condolences if your reading. I tried to fish it up.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Nice report.sWhere the spanish hitting gotchas?

Sucks to the fuy that got struck but at least he wasnt hurt.ehat type of reel is it.


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks. But im ok. I still cant believe it happened. Everybody that I tell about it doesn't believe me. It was a Shimano Saragosa on a Boca Jigging Rod.


----------



## leeroy87 (May 20, 2012)

I dont mean to pour salt on the wounds saltjunkie, but as soon as you left the spanish turned on like crazy...

Yea, they were hitting gotcha's

Anyone ever fish out your rod/reel? or did the current take it away?



Also, i think i figured out what happened with the lightning. There was a boat that got struck that day around that time just off the coast and I think a branch of that hit the water close to where we were, and you were in that far east corner so you took the brunt of it.


----------

